# Pears!



## Tailgater (Jun 21, 2012)

We have two pear trees that have a bunch of small pears on them. This is the first year we've really had any pears on them. Do I need to do anything to help the developing pears? Spray the little pears with something? Give the tree a fertilizer of some sort? Anyone who has grown pears, please give me advice!


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

just leave them alone, no spray or any thing needed. just water and maybe bird netting as the get close to being ripe. birds love to peck holes in pears. once they reach full size they ripen fast on the tree and will become soft to the touch.


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

We just picked a bunch of pears yesterday. Ones that are too ripe are going to the hogs. Now I have to figure out the best way to ripen; last year the paper bag trick didn't work too well.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

make pear butter out of the over ripe ones! the others as they get ripe make pear preserves.


----------



## swellow (Oct 14, 2013)

hey dude,sorry but i have not peer garden and even no any one so i also want to see if you have pis plz share here too...


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

My parents have pear trees and this year they had real nice sized pears, so I canned a bunch of them. Their trees are about 5 yrs old maybe? I remember the first couple yrs, the pears were pretty small. Each year they've gotten larger and better. Pears you actually pick when they will easily come off the tree, but the pears themselves might still be firm. Pears ripen as you allow them to sit at room temp. You don't need to put in a paper bag, like you do with green tomatos to get them to ripen. pears just ripen on their own but may take several days.


----------

